# California labor comission says Uber drivers are employees



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

http://www.engadget.com/2015/06/17/uber-drivers-are-employees/?ncid=rss_truncated

"Of course, Uber is appealing the ruling and could keep this issue tied up in court for sometime."


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

50 billion dollars is beginning to sound like chump change...


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I heard from a pax they had just hired 20 lawyers, and I drove another Lawyer to the airport who was going to SF to interview.... Money and Lawyers worked for O.J.... well sort of.


----------



## crzesk8dad (Apr 24, 2015)

Be careful what we ask for. It sounds great to be an employee but that comes with strings. Do you want UBER to tell you when THEY want you to work? Do you want to do 10 fares and still only be paid $10 per hour, no matter how much the fares total?

I've been on both sides of the equation, having been both an employee and a contractor, both have good and bad.

Just like our President has learned, every decision has unintended consequences. UBER drivers need to think them through before jumping off the ledge.


----------



## Drivingmecrazy (Oct 21, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2015/06/17/uber-drivers-are-employees/?ncid=rss_truncated
> 
> "Of course, Uber is appealing the ruling and could keep this issue tied up in court for sometime."


This article explains some of the other implications this ruling could have.

http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-and-lyft-employee-lawsuits-could-change-business-models-2015-6


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Uber Greedy Uber took advantage of too many drivers. If Uber would have treated their 'partners' like partners they gave a darn about, then drivers wouldn't be having this nasty divorce. 
And yes, some drivers are profitable. There's always exceptions to the rule.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

the entire Uber business model was phony from the word GO .. the only real reason they're still hanging around is the $$$000,000,000,000's raised from the outside .. cut off that lifeline of endless free cash and this whole thing collapses within 48 hours . . .


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Don't be fooled 
You will not turn in to a traditional employee

All that happens is that you will get minimum guarantees

I assure you no much will change 
You will still be a free man & girl


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Don't be fooled
> You will not turn in to a traditional employee
> 
> All that happens is that you will get minimum guarantees
> ...


They will make a few changes to the driver agreement that will render us contractors again.
Most likely we will have a little more freedom and maybe we will be a little less "under the gun"
but I doubt we will see any change to our profit margins.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> They will make a few changes to the driver agreement that will render us contractors again.
> Most likely we will have a little more freedom and maybe we will be a little less "under the gun"
> but I doubt we will see any change to our profit margins.


A improved deal for sure 
How much better ?

Mmm I think at least a line on the sand 
It's a good first step


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

If they eliminate this ratings crap
Probably good enough for me, I felt very hard to please pax or stranger unless we are comedians


----------



## Ub1 (Mar 13, 2015)

I've been self-employed for over 30 years. In my humble opinion these are not good news. The moment a driver becomes an employee I will have to look for something else to do since the benefits of doing this gig are going to vanish really fast.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

if you go to craigsList and see an ad "i'll drive you for such and such .." you contact this driver .. everything is settled between you and him .. craigsList charges small commission to broker the transaction .. this is what Uber claims they are doing "we broker transactions" .. total bullshit .. they are offering full-blown taxi services with a fully-integrated punitive ratings system .. they are a taxi service with afraid and rated drivers, they're the furthest thing from being just a "broker"


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Just a lose example 

In livery now 

A driver gets a 15.00 per hour guaranteed 
Employer pays all mandatory labor law stuff 

But the real split is 60%driver 40% owner

Usually the 60% averages more than 15.00
Per hour

In case of a bad week 
Drivers is still payed 15.00


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Ub1 said:


> I've been self-employed for over 30 years. In my humble opinion these are not good news. The moment a driver becomes an employee I will have to look for something else to do since the benefits of doing this gig are going to vanish really fast.


Can you name exactly what you will lose ?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> They will make a few changes to the driver agreement that will render us contractors again.
> Most likely we will have a little more freedom and maybe we will be a little less "under the gun"
> but I doubt we will see any change to our profit margins.


One could hope at the minimum, a new benefit level for Drivers would be ratings fix and tip option.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> One could hope at the minimum, a new benefit level for Drivers would be ratings fix and tip option.


A bit of leverage is good


----------



## Ub1 (Mar 13, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Can you name exactly what you will lose ?


Two things come to mind and those are the reasons why I'm doing this: (1) *flexibility* or freedom of turning on/off my App when I want to with no questions asked. (2) I'd rather get my full pay and worry about *taxes* myself, _being self employed have many tax benefits_.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Ub1 said:


> Two things come to mind and those are the reasons why I'm doing this: (1) *flexibility* or freedom of turning on/off my App when I want to with no questions asked. (2) I'd rather get my full pay and worry about *taxes* myself, _being self employed have many tax benefits_.


In theory it would cost UBER more money that you bring in to truly
Monitor you
I really don't think uber cares what you do or were you are

You are imposed a one sided rate 
Let's say of 1.00 per mile

I would take a 2.00 per mile & pay all taxes

Unless you have a very high income 
Or There is some skeletons in your closet


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> They will make a few changes to the driver agreement that will render us contractors again.
> Most likely we will have a little more freedom and maybe we will be a little less "under the gun"
> but I doubt we will see any change to our profit margins.


exactly
Uber drivers, you really dont want to be come employees. The first thing that will blow you if that they'll be able to set your schedule
What you should want is more freedom to actually be an independant contractor. Like maybe being able to see destinations, set rates, or radius that you'll accept rides. At least that way you'll be in control to make the most money out of uber, instead of taking a hit driving 22 min to pick up a pax to take them around the corner to 7-11


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> exactly
> Uber drivers, you really dont want to be come employees. The first thing that will blow you if that they'll be able to set your schedule
> What you should want is more freedom to actually be an independant contractor. Like maybe being able to see destinations, set rates, or radius that you'll accept rides. At least that way you'll be in control to make the most money out of uber, instead of taking a hit driving 22 min to pick up a pax to take them around the corner to 7-11


How much will it cost uber 
To keep a functional 
Schedule on 1 million people ?

I think they don't want that


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> "Of course, Uber is appealing the ruling and could keep this issue tied up in court for sometime."


Uber rushes out a statement downplaying this incoming storm, and at the same time is rigorously appealing a mere $4,000 judgment .. geez now why would a $50 billion company be going through an entire appeals process over a ratty $4,000 ? and then downplaying it using the word "non-binding uh uh uh nuthin to see here move along everybody" . . they are appealing a mere $4,000 judgment because this is in reality much much bigger than just a $4,000 judgment


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

riChElwAy said:


> LOL Uber rushes out a statement downplaying this incoming storm, and at the same time is rigorously appealing a mere $4,000 judgment?? why would a $50 billion company be going through an entire appeals process over a ratty $4,000 ?? and then downplaying it using the word "non-binding uh uh uh nuthin to see here move along everybody" . . they are appealing a mere $4,000 judgment because this is potentially much much bigger than a $4,000 judgment


Right!

Corporate Peeps are on the horn with Investor Peeps right now!!!!
and Attorney Peeps
and OPS Peeps
and PR Peeps
and...


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

crzesk8dad said:


> Be careful what we ask for. It sounds great to be an employee but that comes with strings. Do you want UBER to tell you when THEY want you to work? Do you want to do 10 fares and still only be paid $10 per hour, no matter how much the fares total?
> 
> I've been on both sides of the equation, having been both an employee and a contractor, both have good and bad.
> 
> Just like our President has learned, every decision has unintended consequences. UBER drivers need to think them through before jumping off the ledge.


Do you really think that would go over without Uber owning cars?

This is a complicated mess Uber is in, and the only way out is shock to the system.

Chances are control of certain issues will have to transfer from Uber to drivers in order to meet IC guidelines.

In my opinion, that would be good.

Uber is NOT hiring a boatload of employee drivers.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

GooberX said:


> Do you really think that would go over without Uber owning cars?
> 
> This is a complicated mess Uber is in, and the only way out is shock to the system.
> 
> ...


Sounds right


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

GooberX said:


> Do you really think that would go over without Uber owning cars?
> 
> This is a complicated mess Uber is in, and the only way out is shock to the system.
> 
> ...


Uber Shock to the Uber System
I LIKE IT!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

crzesk8dad said:


> Be careful what we ask for. It sounds great to be an employee but that comes with strings. Do you want UBER to tell you when THEY want you to work? Do you want to do 10 fares and still only be paid $10 per hour, no matter how much the fares total?
> 
> I've been on both sides of the equation, having been both an employee and a contractor, both have good and bad.
> 
> Just like our President has learned, every decision has unintended consequences. UBER drivers need to think them through before jumping off the ledge.


^^^
How about just Uber put the fares back up to where they were in the first place? 
80 or 90 cents a mile is ludicrous.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> Uber rushes out a statement downplaying this incoming storm, and at the same time is rigorously appealing a mere $4,000 judgment .. geez now why would a $50 billion company be going through an entire appeals process over a ratty $4,000 ? and then downplaying it using the word "non-binding uh uh uh nuthin to see here move along everybody" . . they are appealing a mere $4,000 judgment because this is in reality much much bigger than just a $4,000 judgment


^^^
They're appealing because the decision establishes precedent which could be devastating to Uber.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2015/06/17/uber-drivers-are-employees/?ncid=rss_truncated


The Forum was 3 hours ahead of Reuters in breaking this story:
*CA Labor Commissioner awards Uber Driver $4k in business expenses. Uber Appeals in Court.*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Ub1 said:


> I've been self-employed for over 30 years. In my humble opinion these are not good news. The moment a driver becomes an employee I will have to look for something else to do since the benefits of doing this gig are going to vanish really fast.


There is a world of difference being an true self employed independent contractor and the abusive fashion in which esp Uber has treated it's Drivers.

If Uber does end up losing or settling the Driver misclassification lawsuits, it would have to pay out the settlement to Drivers who do join the lawsuit.

But more importantly, it would have to change many of it's Driver Policies going forward, to be able to continue treating them ICs. Such changes might include setting rates that reflect drivers true operational expenses, ending summary deactivations without cause or appeal, "inefficient route" fare adjustments without notification to or input from Drivers etc.

It would also mean giving back Drivers an opportunity to Opt-out of Binding Arbitration when it modifies the Partnership Agreement. Uber retroactively took away Drivers ability to Opt-out in the Nov 2014 by inserting a New "Modifications Clause" in the Agreement.
*Drivers' Last Chance To Opt-out of Binding Arbitration*


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> How about just Uber put the fares back up to where they were in the first place?
> 80 or 90 cents a mile is ludicrous.


Sounds good AND THAT could have potentially avoided this mess BUT....

chi1cabby What do you think? IS THIS GENIE GOING BACK IN THE BOTTLE?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Please fill out this SherpaShare Survey posted Ryder P:
*Do you agree with today's employee ruling?
https://goo.gl/dC3Qtj*


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

newest member of the penny stock club... (UBER: NYSE)


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

riChElwAy said:


> newest member of the penny stock club... (UBER: NYSE)


ROF LMAO


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2015/06/17/uber-drivers-are-employees/?ncid=rss_truncated
> 
> "Of course, Uber is appealing the ruling and could keep this issue tied up in court for sometime."


1:58 PST
MSNBC getting ready to talk UBER and this ruling with the tease" might be changing the way people across the country get around" . Too bad it is at the end of the hour,so I do not expect them to talk much about it,but it at least will be getting out there.

Yeah not much there but a start. "this could create UBER problems"


----------



## Aash (May 26, 2015)

The sense was that, if you are employee the employer provides the vehicle or covers the cost of running the vehicle in addition to your regular guaranteed pay. Period. The great thing about this is also you don't get to pay income tax (Self employment tax approx 40% or close). So if these major costs are covered by the company what kind of driver says this system is bad for us ?


----------



## Aash (May 26, 2015)

Regardless, IT'S A GOOD DAY TO BE A DRIVER IN CALi !


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I heard from a pax they had just hired 20 lawyers, and I drove another Lawyer to the airport who was going to SF to interview.... Money and Lawyers worked for O.J.... well sort of.


Only in California, not in Nevada. ;-)


----------



## loki (Nov 28, 2014)

They are likely to both try and get this ruling overturned and also change the driver TOC to be able to still claim they are contractors. They aren't going to give up easy on this one.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Ryder P said:


> Nearly 2/3rds of on-demand workers consider themselves independent contractors: https://goo.gl/oI1J1n
> 
> Most common reasons expressed are because of "flexibility" and "freedom". Most common reasons pro-employee are due to "lack of control" and the "blind dispatch"


But biggest reason is that the "sharing economy" businesses have TOLD workers they are independent contractors.

Why does being an employee take away workers "freedom" and "flexibility"?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

loki said:


> They are likely to both try and get this ruling overturned and also change the driver TOC to be able to still claim they are contractors. They aren't going to give up easy on this one.


^^^
Loki... you're absolutely, positively correct. 
They will fight this decision tooth and nail, not only to possibly "look good", but to keep those mega-investors coming in through their IPO, but also to keep the operation above water and operating. 
Once it gets through to the potential investors that there is a massive ***** in the Uber armor, interest is going to dry up. 
Analysts have not been that kind to Uber particularly over the last month or so. 
All they had to do was to keep the fares the same as they were in the beginning, and at least they would have some credibility with cities that want to, or have already banned them, but now Uber is fighting on two fronts... cities/States/municipalities AND employees/"Parthers"/ independent contractors. 
And by credibility I mean... at least they could go into those hearing rooms and say... "Look guys, we're actually doing a great service that allows people to actually make some good money instead of ending up on the public dole". 
But, right now... Uber is trying to not only screw the cab companies (Not necessarily a bad thing), and screw their drivers at the same time with bogus affiliations with sub-prime auto lenders where the driver at this point has a very low probability of both paying off their weekly "lease", and also put a few bux in the bank along with food on the table without having to work 14 or 16 hours a day... strictly illegal all States that I am familiar with.


----------



## loki (Nov 28, 2014)

Ryder P said:


> Nearly 2/3rds of on-demand workers consider themselves independent contractors: https://goo.gl/oI1J1n
> 
> Most common reasons expressed are because of "flexibility" and "freedom". Most common reasons pro-employee are due to "lack of control" and the "blind dispatch"


What they consider themselves and how the law sees that relationship are two different things. For quite a while in the construction and also in the entertainment industry many considered themselves and were considered by the employers to be contractors but that wasn't the case under the law. While there is some subjectivity in making the distinction between a contractor and an employee it's a fairly well established set of guidelines that determine a particular situation. It's based on a concept of who is controlling the "ways and means" of the job.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2015/06/17/uber-drivers-are-employees/?ncid=rss_truncated
> 
> "Of course, Uber is appealing the ruling and could keep this issue tied up in court for sometime."


I saw this coming and called it on this forum a long time ago. I'm a paid veteran of 3 national limousine companies over 20 years, BLS from New York, Music Express from Burbank, and Diva from Hollywood, gap-time lawsuits in California with the back-pay checks to prove it.

UBER has been dancing around the IE/EMPLOYEE fire since their beginning. Their attitude has been, "We'll operate in the Cloud and not on the Ground where real law applies." Any lawyer knows that laws are fickle, they depend on dirt and water. If a Cuban Refugee touches American soil, they have a LEGAL right to stay in the US. If a Chinese baby is born in the U.S., it's a U.S. citizen. If I mix my work with the soil, I own the land. (Old time law school stuff) . So, UBER wants to separate LABOR from CONTROL.

All you have to do is go to the IRS website to define what an INDEPENDENT CONTRACTOR is. And UBER fails in all the 3 sections. 1. Right to Control. 2. Financial and 3. Type of Relationship.

I don't want to bore you with the details, but employment law, especially in California, favors the employee. UBER, a California company knows that THE GIG IS UP. They will have to move toward a hard Employer/Employee relationship in which they will have to pay a minimum wage, social security, unemployment insurance, overtime, mandatory 10 minute break times and lunch time, protection from bodily fluids (passengers throwing up in cars), etc. etc. etc.

The only secure UBER job in California will be an UBER lawyer. Because they'll have employment for years to come.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2015/06/17/uber-drivers-are-employees/?ncid=rss_truncated
> 
> "Of course, Uber is appealing the ruling and could keep this issue tied up in court for sometime."


You need to change the headline to 'Uber DRIVER ruled as an employee', NOT 'Uber DRIVERS are ruled as employees'. It was only ONE driver.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Ryder P said:


> Nearly 2/3rds of on-demand workers consider themselves independent contractors.
> 
> Most common reasons expressed are because of "flexibility" and "freedom". Most common reasons pro-employee are due to "lack of control" and the "blind dispatch"


Of course Drivers like the "flexibility". Isn't that the only positive aspect being bandied about by Uber itself?








Ryder P, IMO that was a wasted opportunity. Your survey failed to include the most pertinent question:

*Do you think the Platform exercises excessive control of how you perform your work?*

*Yes*
*No*


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

UberDC said:


> You need to change the headline to 'Uber DRIVER ruled as an employee', NOT 'Uber DRIVERS are ruled as employees'. It was only ONE driver.


(1) there are others in the queue who have brought their cases to the CLC 
(2) Berwick was just an Uber driver doing the same exact thing as the other 36,000,000,000,000 other Uber drivers so the avalanche of Uber drivers storming the CLC is imminent

i am sure that each and every aware Uber driver upon the day they quit will be calling up the CLC to cash in


----------



## crzesk8dad (Apr 24, 2015)

I don't understand the hate for UBER. If you don't like it, don't do it. As either an IC or employee, you are working at will. Don't do it, if you don't want to.

You know what you signed up for, just read the contract. 

I am amazed by the entitlement attitude that I see in this forum. But, then again, when compared to what is seen in our country and specifically in California, I'm not really surprised.

Either shut up and drive; or stop doing it and move on.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

crzesk8dad said:


> I don't understand the hate for UBER. If you don't like it, don't do it. As either an IC or employee, you are working at will. Don't do it, if you don't want to.
> 
> You know what you signed up for, just read the contract.
> 
> ...


Bullshit.

Once you enter into a contract, and especially when one party makes arrangements, buys vehicles, and does all the work to provide the services contracted, NO PARTY should be able to unilaterally change the terms as they see fit.

What are you? One of the Kochs?

get real.


----------



## crzesk8dad (Apr 24, 2015)

Nope, just a joe six pack, like you. But, I depend on one person to make my way, me. I know that UBER or any company has the upper hand because they make the rules. Do you think being an employee will change that? Think again, my friend.

The Golden Rule: Those who have the gold makes the rules.

But, you have one tool that will solve your problem, if you think you are getting screwed: QUIT!

Now if you will excuse me; I need to get back to earning a living (not expecting one to be handed to me). Just sayin'..


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

crzesk8dad said:


> Nope, just a joe six pack, like you. But, I depend on one person to make my way, me. I know that UBER or any company has the upper hand because they make the rules. Do you think being an employee will change that? Think again, my friend.
> 
> The Golden Rule: Those who have the gold makes the rules.
> 
> ...


Your post reeks of the ignorance of a ******* from the bowels of Louisiana.

Being in OC, I'm sure that was not your intention.

The legal rule: He who is in business, must follow the legal rules.

He that doesn't, eventually gets slapped upside the head.

Go preach some more.


----------



## crzesk8dad (Apr 24, 2015)

You make me laugh.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I just keep re playing the Uber Lie Travis told again and again in December 2013 when I started:

"A fully utilized UberX car will earn $70,000.00 per year" 

So when Uber drops rates 50% and introduces programs that don't make the driver anywhere near that (Uber Eats, Uber Pool)..... Legal action is warranted, if you choose to quit and hide with your tail between your legs that is your choice. Going to the labor board will be mine.


----------



## startin trouble (Apr 6, 2015)

crzesk8dad said:


> I don't understand the hate for UBER. If you don't like it, don't do it. As either an IC or employee, you are working at will. Don't do it, if you don't want to.
> 
> You know what you signed up for, just read the contract.
> 
> ...


So by your thinking tomorrow if you are told your rent or mortgage is double what you paid last month you will be fine with it and just move somewhere else. Does not matter to you the laws in place to prevent such things from happening. Our how about tomorrow you go to the gas station to get gas and the big old sign says $3.00 per gallon and half way thru filing up you realize you are being charged $9.00 per gallon. You would be cool with that and just not go to that station again right? Or what if you got say an office job and you were hired as an independent contractor to review medical claims. Then after your first month of work you received your pay along with a bill for the percentage of the electrical bill, phone bill, office rent and wear and tear for the office equipment you used. From your earlier post I'm assuming you would be fine with it because you agreed to take the job, but what if after your second month you were informed that your pay was being cut by 40% and your expenses were staying the same and there was a new quota on the amount of reviews you had to do daily. You would be good with that. You would just suck it up and deal with it or just move on with no desire to recoup and of your list time or money for having been scanned by a dishonest employer. If that is the case you are corporate Americas dream. There are laws in place for a reason to allow those laws to be broken is to say they are not needed. Uber had knowingly decided to challenge those laws, people like you will help them try to create a unnecessary third category for on demand workers, people like me well try to point out there is no need because the current laws are more then adequate either way just ignoring a companies illegal activities is not a rational answer. 
If your neighbor shoot birds out his window from his living room recliner you what just move out of the neighborhood.


----------



## startin trouble (Apr 6, 2015)

crzesk8dad said:


> Nope, just a joe six pack, like you. But, I depend on one person to make my way, me. I know that UBER or any company has the upper hand because they make the rules. Do you think being an employee will change that? Think again, my friend.
> 
> The Golden Rule: Those who have the gold makes the rules.
> 
> ...


You need to get laid worse than any white man I have ever encountered.

Just sayin.....


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> I just keep re playing the Uber Lie Travis told again and again in December 2013 when I started:
> 
> "A fully utilized UberX car will earn $70,000.00 per year"
> 
> So when Uber drops rates 50% and introduces programs that don't make the driver anywhere near that (Uber Eats, Uber Pool)..... Legal action is warranted, if you choose to quit and hide with your tail between your legs that is your choice. Going to the labor board will be mine.


AWESOME POST!


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

startin trouble said:


> So by your thinking tomorrow if you are told your rent or mortgage is double what you paid last month you will be fine with it and just move somewhere else. Does not matter to you the laws in place to prevent such things from happening. Our how about tomorrow you go to the gas station to get gas and the big old sign says $3.00 per gallon and half way thru filing up you realize you are being charged $9.00 per gallon. You would be cool with that and just not go to that station again right? Or what if you got say an office job and you were hired as an independent contractor to review medical claims. Then after your first month of work you received your pay along with a bill for the percentage of the electrical bill, phone bill, office rent and wear and tear for the office equipment you used. From your earlier post I'm assuming you would be fine with it because you agreed to take the job, but what if after your second month you were informed that your pay was being cut by 40% and your expenses were staying the same and there was a new quota on the amount of reviews you had to do daily. You would be good with that. You would just suck it up and deal with it or just move on with no desire to recoup and of your list time or money for having been scanned by a dishonest employer. If that is the case you are corporate Americas dream. There are laws in place for a reason to allow those laws to be broken is to say they are not needed. Uber had knowingly decided to challenge those laws, people like you will help them try to create a unnecessary third category for on demand workers, people like me well try to point out there is no need because the current laws are more then adequate either way just ignoring a companies illegal activities is not a rational answer.
> If your neighbor shoot birds out his window from his living room recliner you what just move out of the neighborhood.


startin trouble You need to visit UPFN more often!!!!!


----------

